# Fischerparadies Australien



## Meinfang (21. August 2007)

*Der Fischtechnische Höhepunkt meiner Australienreise war sicher der Segelfisch den wir vor Surfers Paradies gefangen haben. Neben diesem Erlebnis hab ich Australien neben allen anderen Vorzügen auch als Anglerparadies kennengelernt. *

*AUSTRALIEN DAS FISCHERPARADIES*
Bei meiner Reise von Cairns nach Sydney (also ein Großteil der Ostküste) sind mir viele wunderbare Angelplätze untergekommen. Unverstellbar für unsere Breiten, aber in Australien benötigt man keine Fischerlizenzen. Was bedeutet man quert mit dem Auto einen Fluss, sieht einen Interessanten Spot und angelt!
Bei der Vielzahl an Flüssen, Seen und natürlich dem Meer hätte ich leicht die 3 Wochen nur mit Fischen füllen können. 
Das Fischen in Australien gehört auch zu den wichtigsten Freizeitaktivitäten. So viele Angelboote und Angelsendungen im Fernsehen gibt es in unseren Breiten nicht.

*DIE VORBEREITUNGEN*
Aber nun zum Höhepunkt - dem Segelfisch beim Game-Fischen. Es war der 24.12.06, man kann also sagen mein Weihnachtsgeschenk. Wir fuhren um 07:00 raus aufs offene Meer - dort suchte der Kapitän gleich das Meer nach Möwen ab (wo Vögel sind sind auch Fische) und der Guide bereitete die Ruten zum Schleppfischen vor. Es war wirklich beeindruckend wie er sage und schreibe 5 Ruten! am Heck unterbrachte. 2 Ruten wurden direkt (ca. 10 Meter) direkt in den Bugwellen und an der Oberfläche geschleppt. Diese Methode wird für die Wahoos ein Torpedoförmiger, Raubfisch mit extrem scharfen Zähnen angewandt. Die Schleppgeschwindigkeit dabei ist schnell, sodass die Wobbler und Tintenfischimmdationen immer wieder aus dem Wasser hüpften. Mit den anderen 3 Ruten wurde in größerem Abstand zum Boot auf Sailfisch (Segelfisch wegen seiner Rückenflosse) geschleppt. 

*DER BISS*
Nach einer Stunde schleppen waren wir endlich am HotSpot (Geheimtipp mit Fanggarantie ;-) angekommen. Dort haben wir mit Makrelenpaternostern in 40 Meter Tiefe einige Köderfische (Größe ca. 20-25cm) gegfangen. Die haben wir sofort am 4/0 Einzelhaken eingehängt, ca. 1 Meter vor dem Haken war ein Blei (ca. 40g) angebracht. Diese einfache Montage raus und warten. Nach ca. 0,5 Stunden plötzlich der Biss und der Fisch nahm unaufhörlich Schnur von der (linkshand) Multi, die übrigens nur mit 0,5 Monofil bespult war.
Anhieb und der Fisch hatte sich gehakt, einige wilde (wirklich brutale) Fluchten und der Sailfish sprang aus dem Wasser. 

*DER DRILL*
Danach zog der Fisch mit immenser Kraft in die Tiefe des Meeres. 45 Minuten "pumpen" war angesagt und ohne abwechseln war da nichts zu machen. Zwischendurch legte der Sailfisch unglaubliche Fluchten hin und man konnte nur zuschauen wie der Fisch teilweise 100 Meter Schnur einfach so abgezogen hat.
Als wir den Fisch dann zum ersten Mal in der Nähe gesehen haben ist eingetroffen was der Guide schon vermutet hat - es war ein Riese mit 2,6 Meter. Catch and Release ist bei diesen Fischen oberstes Gebot -> daher wurde ihm sofort wieder die Freiheit geschenkt. 
Das wir den Fisch dann doch als delikates Weihnachtsmal verspeist haben war mehr ein Zufall. Schon beim Abhaken fiel auf, dass der Fisch blutet - wir haben uns aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts gedacht und haben wieder begonnen zu schleppen. Nach ca. einer Stunde schleppen endeckte der Guide den Sailfisch an der Oberfläche und er war leider halb tot. Mit den Worten "Better you than the sharks" holte der Guide den Fisch aus dem Wasser. 

Angeln aus Leidenschaft

Petri Heil

Christoph


----------



## Stonie (21. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

Schöner Fang, schöner Bericht und ich fand Australien auch einen Traum als ich das 1 Jahr da gelebt habe...


----------



## ralle (21. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

;+  Zitat " Es war der 24.12.07, man kann also sagen mein Weihnachtsgeschenk. "


ist das nicht erst noch ;+


----------



## Sailfisch (21. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

Ich habe das Thema mal in den Big Game Bereich geschubbst!

Bitte in Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger sein mit dem Einstellen von Verlinkungen.

Gleichwohl danke für den Bericht und willkommen an Board!


----------



## Meinfang (21. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

Natürlich war es der 24.12.06  ... schon korrigiert .... aber vielleicht fahre ich ja dieses Jahr auch wieder nach Australien ;-)

Christoph


----------



## FalkenFisch (21. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

Ja so ein Sailfischdrill macht schon Spaß:q.

Schön, dass ihr den Fisch wieder releasen wolltet! Schade, dass er das trotzdem nicht überlebt hat. Habt ihr den Fisch nach dem Fang denn am Boot "revitalized", also ein paar Minuten in aufrechter Schwimmhaltung nebenhergezogen? Oder hatte der Sail zu tief geschluckt ??

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren auf den Malidiven auch mal einen Sail entnommen, der dann das Weihnachtsmal auszeichnen durfte. Schmeckte schon gut . . .#6.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## BIG WHITE (21. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

@Meinfang- schöner Bericht, Glückwunsch.
Nur eins möchte ich anmerken, Du schreibst:" CR wäre oberstes
Gebot", als wenn es sich um eine edle Gäste des Skippers handeln würde.

Der Skipper wie alle Einwanderer, also keine echten Australier(Aborigines) denkt nur an Profit!
Erstens ein Sail schmeckt sehr besch...den, kann ihn also nicht vermarkten, zweitens bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wird dieser Sail u.U. von einem anderen Angler gefangen, auch der wird happy und berichtet in seinem Umfeld über seinen tollen Fang und den so edlen Skipper,  so kommen noch mehr Buchungen usw.

Die neuen Bewohner Australiens(Einwanderer) sind reich genug um sich qualitativ viel besseren Fisch leisten zu können, ein senegalesische Fischer  dem die spanische Raubflotte alle Fische wegfgefangen hatte, kann es nicht, sonst verhungert er und seine Familie.#q 
Ist der Senegalese dadurch ein schlechterer Mensch, weil er so ein Sail sofort totknüpelt?? Ich denke es ist genau umgekehrt,
die Heuchelei ist manchmal sehr subtil!


Man sollte daher alle Sachen schon sehr genau betrachten und
versuchen nach Möglichkeit die größt mögliche Objektivität
walten zu lassen.

Übrigens: viele Leute setzten die Natur eines  Kontinents oder eines Teils mit dem staatlichen Gebilde, was darauf entstanden sind  gleich  und sind begeistert #cvon Australien
oder den USA, Leute :die Natur war viel schöner, sauberer,
artenreicher usw. bevor diese Staaten entstanden sind.
Für Grand Canyon oder den Barrier Riff können die Leute nichts
die waren schon immer da!!:m

Gruß
Big White


----------



## Ansgar (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*



Meinfang schrieb:


> *
> 
> Unverstellbar für unsere Breiten, aber in Australien benötigt man keine Fischerlizenzen. Was bedeutet man quert mit dem Auto einen Fluss, sieht einen Interessanten Spot und angelt!
> 
> ...


*

Moin,

Glueckwunsch zum Fisch & Erlebnis. 

Allerdings ist das mit den Lizenzen totaler Bullshit - sorry, aber ich lese das hier immer wieder von Leuten die mal paar Tage in Australien rumangeln, manchmal sogar von Leuten die ein ganzes Jahr hier waren...
Und "man sieht einen Fluss und angelt" ist eine noch viel fragwuerdige Empfehlung.
Man braucht keine Lizenz in QUEENSLAND und im NT! 
Fuer den REST VON AUSTRALIEN braucht man sehr wohl eine (WA bin ich mir gerade nicht 100% sicher, aber definitiv in NSW und VIC).
Und fuer Fluesse/Seen/was auch immer braucht man - wenn sie auf privatem Land sind - die Genehmigung des Besitzers um da zu fischen! Ansonsten kann der naemlich recht ungemuetlich werden...

Bezgl des Angelns: beim naechsten Mal a) Circle Hooks verwenden, b) bisschen mehr Stick geben und fixer drillen und c) Fisch ordentlich wiederbeleben. Denn kratzt er in der Regel nicht ab...

Cheers
Ansgar

PS: 1 Fisch macht gleich ein Paradies? Ist nicht alles Gold was glaenzt... Abwaesser werden in Australien ungeklaert ins Meer eingeleitet, fuer den Mineralienabbau wird ganz WA in eine Mondlandschaft verwandelt, Australien ist das einzige Land mit einer Uranmine in einem Weltkulturerbe (Kakadu Nationalpark), Der Murray River ist nahezu tot durch die intensive Agrikultur an den riverbanks, usw. usw. Ist ziemlich deprimierend zu sehen, wie die Aussies mit der Natur umgehen... Aber gut die Norweger schmeissen auch jeden Dreck in den Fjord... Sind alle irgendwie nicht ganz dicht...*


----------



## BIG WHITE (22. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

Moin, Moin,

@Ansgar - habs überlesen, klaro ein Sail dieser Größe muß
ratzfatz ausgedrillt werden, dann hat er keine "gesundheitlichen
Probleme":q
Selbst unser  "Riese" (klein biggamer)  hat seinen letzten Rekordsailfish mit  echt viel  "power" gedrillt,  natürlich nur im Rahmen seiner äußerst bescheidenen Möglichkeiten|supergri|supergri|supergri,


Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Ansgar (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> @Ansgar - habs überlesen, klaro ein Sail dieser Größe muß
> ratzfatz ausgedrillt werden, dann hat er keine "gesundheitlichen
> ...



Moin,

was denn fuer ein Rekord??? Bei geschaetzten 2.6m fehlt ihm aber noch ein knapper Meter zu nem wirklichen Rekord??

Oder reden wir hier wieder ueber Dein Spezialgebiet - 10IBS line class record, wo man neben dem Fisch erstmal ne Stunde herfaehrt und ihm denn erstmal praeventiv 3 Gaffs in den Koerper haemmert?? |supergri|supergri

Keine Ahnung was Kai mit seinem Sail gemacht hat? Ist aber eher PM Material, sonst zerlabern wir hier den ganzen Thread. Kannst ja mal PM schicken.

Ansonsten nochmals Glueckwunsch zum ersten Sailfish. Und die Tips waren nur gut gemeint. Passiert auch den routiniertesten Jungs das mal ein Fisch verreckt. Ist leider so, kann man nur vermeiden, wenn man ueberhaupt nicht drauf angelt. Und anscheinend wurde er ja gut verwertet - von daher was soll's...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

Hallo all,

also das kommt hier immer so vorwurfsvoll rüber, das der Fisch
verendet ist. Wieso eigentlich ???

Wenn es mein erster Sail ist, ich ein Bild machen will und den Sail
an Board hole um ihn fotografieren zu können, ist er zum Tode verurteilt !

Da kannst du im Drill Stick geben wie du willst, oder auch Chircle Hooks nehmen, wenn du ihn so handelst spielt das alles keine Rolle.

DAS sollte der Bootscaptain eigentlich wissen und den Fisch erst gar nicht wieder zurücksetzten. Ansonsten wurde der Fisch verwertet, also ist das doch in Ordnung. Wenn ich da etwas dagegen habe, sollte ich gar nicht mehr Angeln gehen !

Gruß
Reinhold

P.S. @BigWhite, auch Europa war sicher sehr viel schöner, als wir noch
                       nicht hier rumgetantzt sind, aber was willst du uns
                       damit eigentlich sagen ??? :q:q


----------



## BIG WHITE (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

@Ansgar- also,die 10lbs und hinterherfahren ist etwas  was mich auch aufregt, nur  wiederum gezielt mit viel zu starkem  Tackle zu fischen ist mir auch zu wider.
Wenn dann ein Marlin auf einen Saillure einsteigt, ist es doch in
Ordnung, das macht das Fischen doch erst richtig spannend.

Gruß

BigWhite


----------



## BIG WHITE (23. August 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

@Marlin- hast schon mal einen Ausländer gehört, der über die
wunderschöne Natur des Kohlenpotts z.B. schwärmte ??

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Meinfang (5. September 2007)

*AW: Fischerparadies Australien*

Das Foto an Board ist natürlich erst nachher enstanden. D.h. Der Fisch war nicht an Board vor dem Release.


----------

